# One Stroke Inks



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am thinking about trying to print with "One Stroke Ink." I have searched the forum and can't find any info or reviews from other members. Have any of you used this ink? Does light ink cover well on dark shirts with "one stroke?"


----------



## embroicoinc (Nov 11, 2008)

AWESOME INK!!
AWESOME COMPANY!!
call and speak with Steve tell him i mentioned his name
you won't be dissappointed


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

I inquired about there products and got a phone call that same day from a sales rep going over products with me explaining what they did and which would be best for what I was doing. They were not at all pushy about buying their product but more so wanting to give me information on there products. 
I am gonna try their inks here pretty soon.


----------



## embroicoinc (Nov 11, 2008)

you wont regret it


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I am currently trying a gal of the white. seems good so far. Anyone tried their blacklight inks? I need to get some and am still testing the white out. Thanks


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

where u get the 1 stroke white gal ink at?


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

onestrokeinks.com I asked for a catalog and got a friendly phone call and an offer to try it out at a sale price.


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh niceee. The white ink.. Are they soft and easy to squeegee? Becsuse some of the ones I use it tends to get tough after awhile of me not using it.


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

The white works well. Is there anyone else with info on one stroke? I have used the franmar cleaning products they offer. I like the earth friendly idea of the products.


----------



## gardenrose (Apr 6, 2007)

The liquid silver metallic was runny but the finish came out beautiful-it looked just like foil. The only problem I had was curing. I flash cured it about 45 seconds (in 15 second increments) and put the tee shirt through the conveyor dryer 3 times. After laudering the shirt once, the silver washed off. That was a trial run, and my first time using metallic ink. Because I never returned to troubleshoot, I would still encourage someone who is more experienced to try this product. I have also used One Strokes regular inks, and they worked well.


----------



## boomer (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got done doing purple and silver metallics with One Stroke inks on a black T.Came out great through 110 screens. Customer service was great also. I don't plan on using any other metallic ink other than One Stroke.


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

One Stroke Pink = Corporal Tunnel Syndrome

I thought one stroke inks were too thick and hurt my wrist.

Franmar is good and still get that there. I like there textile pv emulsion too.

Best White I have found is from WM Plastics, creamy and lays down good. Other than that I like Union inks.


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been using their Hybrid White for a month now and love it. The first couple prints are a little tough, but once the ink gets warmed up from the platen, it flows like butter!


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

i sued one stroke inks, lb premium white, auto formula.


love it.

it was recommended to me, and i knew i would use alot, so i ordered the 5 gallon bucket!!

then, it showed up and i did not like it at all. was too thick.

two days later my sales rep called and asked how everything was. so i explained my issues with the white. he said perhaps the auto formula would be better for me. gave me a choice of sending the bucket back, and they would pay the shipping. i would just have to pay shipping on the new bucket. or, he could send me the reducer that they add to the ink to create the auto formula. that was five bucks and a few bucks for shipping. 

now, i love the ink!!!!


also, another thing they have, that i have never seen anyone talk about, so i gave it a shot.. 

powderd reclaimer.

AWESOME !!!!

i love this stuff. a little 2oz container was like 5 bucks. mixes with one gallon of water. and works amazing.

next time i'll be ordering the larger container. where else can ya get a gallon of reclaimer for less than 5 bucks.


and my sales rep, robert, is great to work with. friendly, knowledgeable, etc.. goes out of his way to know me an my business.


----------

